# perder el autobús / el tren



## jandrogg84

Nosotros perdimos el autobús de las 20 horas


----------



## mickaël

Bonjour,

_Nous, nous avons râté/manqué/loupé(fam) le bus de 20 heures._


----------



## anneta

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola!
  Se puede decir : " perdre le train", de la misma forma que decimos "rater le train"?
   gracias


----------



## aneris21

A mi me suena mejor rater le train, perdre es más bien en el sentido de extraviar algo.


----------



## jprr

anneta said:


> Hola!
> Se puede decir : " perdre le train", de la misma forma que decimos "rater le train"?
> gracias


Bonjour,
En français? Franchement *non*. Encore moins dans le sens de "perderse el tren".


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

De acuerdo. Solo los agentes de la SNCF puede _perdre un train_ (sea que se declare siniestro total después de un accidente sea que temporalmente no aparezca en las pantallas de control).

Decimos también:
- manquer le train


> CNRTL
> *c)* _Manquer un moyen de transport_. Ne pouvoir le prendre par suite d'un retard, d'un empêchement.


Para mí, _rater _sigue siendo coloquial.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## swift

O el niño que tenía un trenecito de juguete y que no sabe dónde lo puso. Por ello, insito: sin contexto, difícilmente se puede sancionar un uso.  

En cualquier caso, "perdre le train" no puede tener el mismo sentido que "rater le train".

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Spain_is_different

Il y a aussi "louper le train".


----------



## yserien

Me aparto un poco del contexto, pero en español se dice "perder el tren" en otro sentido que tiene poco que ver con el transporte. Se puede perder el tren de las cosas,de los proyectos, de las ideas......


----------



## jopani

Et comment on dit, alors, "perder el tren" dans le cas que yserien demande?
Merci


----------



## anneta

Muchas gracias a todos por el interés mostrado en mi cuestión!!
    saludos


----------



## juanelico

Jopani, Dans le cas que Yserien propose, ce serait "manquer une occasion".

A bientôt.


----------



## jopani

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## juanelico

¡A mandar!


----------



## claude beaubois

Je n'habite pas en Espagne, et ici en Colombie je n'ai pas entendu l'expression  que propose*Ysérien* de "perder el tren de las cosas, de los proyectos, de las ideas". Mais autant que "manquer une occasion", cela me suggère  perdre le fil de l'histoire, ne plus être dans la course, avoir abandonné?


----------



## jopani

Mais alors, Claude et Ysérien, vous dîtes le même, je pense!


----------



## claude beaubois

*Jopani*: Je ne comprends pas votre question: En espagnol, "perder el tren" c'est habituellement "louper le train", -"rater le train", c'est-à-dire arriver en retard à la gare, le train est déjà parti.  *Ysérien* propose d'autres utilisations de cette expression en espagnol, que *Juanelico* pense s'utilisent dans le même sens de "rater quelque chose", ici "manquer une occasion". C'est possible, mais je vois d'autres possibilités, parce que bien que je ne connaisse pas les expressions "perder el tren de las cosas" perder el tren de los proyectos" perder el tren de las ideas" cela me fait penser à "ne plus être dans le coup", "perdre le fil, ne plus savoir où en sont les choses", et même "abandonner" - selon le contexte, il faudrait voir?


----------



## jopani

Je veux dire que "perder el tren" en espagnol signifie aussi "perdre la chance de faire o de finir quelque chose". Alors, je pense que, dans ce cas, une bon traduttion serait "abandoner", mais sans la volonté d'abandoner.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,



jopani said:


> Je veux dire que "perder el tren" en espagnol signifie aussi "perdre la chance de faire o de finir quelque chose". Alors, je pense que, dans ce cas, une bon traduttion serait "abandoner", mais sans la volonté d'abandoner.



Dans ce sens là, en français, ce que l'on _manque_ (ou _rate_) ce n'est pas le train mais le _coche_.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## jopani

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas noches, bonne nuit,
> 
> 
> 
> Dans ce sens là, en français, ce que l'on _manque_ (ou _rate_) ce n'est pas le train mais le _coche_.
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego



Le _coche_? La voiture? Rater la voiture? Excusez mon ignorance!
Merci Cintia!


----------



## Paquita

jopani said:


> Le _coche_? La voiture? Rater la voiture? Excusez mon ignorance!





> *B.−* _Locutions_ *1.* _Fig._ _Manquer  le coche; louper, rater le coche_ (fam.). *Échouer pour avoir laissé passer l'occasion*.


CNRTL
Es una expresión hecha para un sentido figurado


----------



## jopani

Bien compris!
Merci!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Le coche es un coche de caballos antiguo, tipo diligencia. O sea que en francés, cuando perdemos el tren (en el sentido de haber dejado escapar una oportunidad de progreso), estamos todavía más atrasados .

Hasta donde sé es una de las dos expresiones en las que utilizamos _coche _cuando no estamos hablando de historia. (La otra es la _mouche du coche_ = _mosca cojonera_)


----------



## jopani

Merci cintia, et je ne vais pas à vous donner travail avec cette expression. Je ne vais pas être votre... mouche du coche, hahaha! (c'est une blague, bien sûr!).
Merci bien!!!


----------

